# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Perm
There's a good chance i`ll be spending a few weeks in Perm in late September...i`ll definately be passing through there and staying for 1 night; but its looking likely i`ll be staying longer for volunteer work(3 or so weeks). 
So...whats the city like!?
I`ve heard it to be a pretty bleak city?Is it rough?
I guess very little english is spoken there?
Whats the weather like in september/october?Will the cold be creeping in then? 
Any insights/info greatly appreciated!

----------


## Rimbaud

Opps! - i thought i was logged in!
Anyways.. 
thanks,
Eamonn.

----------


## Lampada

Виды Перми  http://moonlightshadow.narod.ru/views.html  (Долго грузится)
Я уверена, что тебе там понравится.  http://www.perm1.ru/run/Kl9HotDEux.html ... fT4wgks29D 
Климат:  http://www.perm1.ru/run/Kl9HotDEux.html ... qbHHdJfTXh

----------


## Rimbaud

I stayed for a month in Perm and had a GREAT time, excellant city, one of my favourites i think.Not many foreigners there, but the locals are pretty nice! http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/661e8/8ce5d/ - 3 photos here...

----------


## grek

I live in Perm. I think it's wonderfull city and if you'll be over here just drop me a line and I'll show you the best places. grech_a@mail.ru

----------


## sintez

Вот тебе стихи про Пермь. Только, чур, не обижаться. Это, все-таки, юмор. 
На 500 километров я выкинут
На 500 километров тоски....
Мы хотели скорее приехать к вам,
Не смогли - тормозят пермяки. 
До чего все не просто тут в бизнесе
Успевать - как то им не с руки.
Что, зарплату не вовремя выдали?
Привыкай - тормозят пермяки. 
Убедись как машины тут ползают,
А из них половина - такси.
Да, конечно, есть газ и сцепление...
Всё не то - тормозят пермяки. 
Понимаю, ты хочешь внимания,
Чтоб влюблялись в тебя мужики.
Все что нужно тебе - ожидание.
Будет все. Тормозят пермяки. 
Выходя прогуляться с поклонником
К берегам этой тихой реки,
Посмотри как все плавно, как медленно.
Не река тормозит, пермяки. 
Я ныряю в глаза твои синие
До чего же они глубоки!
В волосах твоих, в голосе, в имени....
Кто-то нас тормозит ...

----------

